# good websites for preteens?



## purslaine (Feb 20, 2006)

Ds (age 11) and I are at an impasse.

He wants to play games and read comics online - many of the ones he wants to play seem overly violent and inappropriate (to me, if not to him







)

I have banned some sites, but it is an never-ending struggle.

-What are your preteens favorite sites (particularly if they are cool, fun, yet not horrifically violent ones). He seems drawn to action/comedy/fantascy.
-Anyone know any non-adult comic sites?

Thank you!

Kathy


----------



## duckling (Feb 24, 2007)

Runescape is a good online game. It's an MMORPG, or massively multiplayer online roleplaying game, for the non-geek among us. Basically, you become a character in a vaguely medieval universe and work to train skills, gather items, and perform quests. There's a good free version and a paid version for $5 a month. Although there's violence, it's very animated and not at all graphic. I'd recommend playing it a little to see if it meets with your approval. It teaches great skills, since you interact with thousands of other people from across the globe in-game. There's an economy to take part in, skills to build, quests to do, and so on. www.runescape.com

Squirrelworks is a good non-adult comic site. I'm particularly fond of Fairview High, but I may be a little biased--I know the creator and am the voice to one of the characters in the animated version he's working on. FVH does involve some magical references--vampires, werewolves, witches--so if those aren't things that work for your family, I'd give it a miss.


----------



## terrordactyl (Jul 19, 2006)

yeah thats a favorite of my brother who is almost 14


----------



## Terabith (Mar 10, 2006)

I've heard good things about Whyville. But I think it is more oriented towards girls, esp of the 9-14 yr old bracket.


----------



## fierymyst (May 27, 2006)

www.clubpenguin.com
www.neopets.com
www.pogo.com

I have girls so I have to say that I don't know many boy sites. I second the www.runescape.com site, I have played it and it seems fine.


----------



## Naless (Apr 9, 2007)

My 9yo DD loves neopets and has gotten me to play it to and it is fun and somthing that we can do together


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

My 11 year old is another Runescape fan.


----------

